# Alii Kai II Special Assessment?



## lizfox (Oct 5, 2011)

I recently purchased a timeshare at Alii Kai II Resort (I don't think this resort is managed by the same company as Alii Kai)

I just heard there is going to be a special assessment of $2,000-3,000 next year on this timeshare.  I haven't received any information about this from the resort, and I don't even know the name of the management company so I can't contact the them.

Are there any TUG owners at Alii Kai II that know anything about this?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 6, 2011)

Alii Kai is managed by 3 organizations.  There were no special assessments after Hurricane Iniki and that has been years ago.

I haven't heard a thing about any special assessments except the whopper down in Sunny Poipu at the Point.

Sterling


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 6, 2011)

:rofl:    :rofl:    :rofl:    :rofl:


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 7, 2011)

Since there aren't any current or pending special assessment there is nothing to disclose.  QED

Sterling


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 7, 2011)

:rofl:    :rofl:    :rofl:    :rofl:


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 7, 2011)

Ron 98GT:

Your message is extremely confusing.

[QUOTI recently purchased a timeshare at Alii Kai II Resort.  

*WHO PURCHASED AT ALII KAI II RESORT?*

I just heard there is going to be a special assessment of $2,000-3,000 next year on this timeshare. [/quote] 

*WHERE DID YOU HEAR IT.  IS THE SA IN WRITING/  IF SO, KINDLY POST A LINK.*

This is what I was referring to.
They just purchased the TS. 

*WHO IS THEY?*

Now they hear of a special assessment.  

*HOW ABOUT PROVIDING TUG WITH A COPY OF THE SPECIAL ASSESSMENT INFO.*

That's what has to be disclosed (Full Disclosure).  

*HOW ABOUT PROVIDING A COPY OF THE FULL DISCLOSURE DOCUMENT. *

*Without proof it is just rumor.*


Sterling


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 7, 2011)

:rofl:    :rofl:    :rofl:    :rofl:


----------



## lizfox (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you for all of your responses.  Someone who was interested in purchasing a timeshare at Alii Kai said he called the resort and said that the Manager asked him if he was aware that there was going to be a $2,000-3,000 special assessment next year.  However, I'm not sure if I believe this or not, which is why I did this posting.

I was finally able to reach someone at the Grand Pacific Resorts and she informed me that she hasn't heard anything about a special assessment.  

I just mailed a letter to someone at the financial company for this resort today and asked them to let me know in writing if there is any special assessment next year.  

I'll post this information when I recieve it.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 7, 2011)

lizfox said:


> Thank you for all of your responses.  Someone who was interested in purchasing a timeshare at Alii Kai said he called the resort and said that the Manager asked him if he was aware that there was going to be a $2,000-3,000 special assessment next year.  However, I'm not sure if I believe this or not, which is why I did this posting.
> 
> I was finally able to reach someone at the Grand Pacific Resorts and she informed me that she hasn't heard anything about a special assessment.
> 
> ...



Thanks, finally some common sense has prevailed.

If we ever meet at Alii Kai I'll buy you an umbrella drink and we can celebrate NO SPECIAL ASSESSMENT.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 7, 2011)

Ron98GT said:


> *WHERE DID YOU HEAR IT.  IS THE SA IN WRITING/  IF SO, KINDLY POST A LINK.*
> 
> This is what I was referring to.
> They just purchased the TS.
> ...



 
Don't pick on me!  
 
Read the OP - Post #1.
[/QUOTE]

You haven't backed up a single claim with any kind of evidence. 

What do you expect, a medal? 

Sterling


----------



## lizfox (Oct 15, 2011)

Here is a quick update.  I mailed the management company for Alii Kai II several days ago asking them to fax, mail, or email something to me in writing regarding whether or not there is going to be a special assessment next year. 

I still haven't heard back from them, so all I can say at this point is that this is an unresponsive management company.  

I'll do a post if I actually hear back from someone.  In the meantime, if any owners at Alii Kai have any information about this, please post it.


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 20, 2011)

lizfox said:


> Here is a quick update.  I mailed the management company for Alii Kai II several days ago asking them to fax, mail, or email something to me in writing regarding whether or not there is going to be a special assessment next year.
> 
> I still haven't heard back from them, so all I can say at this point is that this is an unresponsive management company.
> 
> I'll do a post if I actually hear back from someone.  In the meantime, if any owners at Alii Kai have any information about this, please post it.



An unresponsive Developer based management company? Unheard of!  THAT is the key story of this thread.   Or not.:hysterical:


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 21, 2011)

Kauai Kid said:


> Don't pick on me!
> 
> Read the OP - Post #1.
> 
> ...


I agree - we need to quit picking on Sterling.  If we don't put a stop to this, who knows where this kind of thing could go.  It could even reach a place where people start speculating about timeshare companies going bankrupt without any kind of supporting evidence.


----------



## teepeeca (Oct 21, 2011)

ATTENTION EVERYBODY !!!!

Please send "ME" the "special assessment", and I'll "make sure" that it gets into the proper hands !!!  Of course, it "might" take some time for me to "figure out" what the "proper hands" are, AND, (of course), I will "HAVE TO USE" the $$$ for my own benefit in the meantime.  (Doesn't that make sense to everyone ???)

Tony


----------

